# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Anavar for women, and libido issues. stacking options? Proviron?

## valin

Hey there....here's a bit of history...... My g/f started a run of Var at the end of December at 5mg/day, then upped to 10mg/day after a week, and it killed her libido. She ran it about 2.5 weeks, and dropped it. She really enjoyed the gains and the feeling she got from it, but the libido issue for her sucked. I've known other ladies who have done var, and it's the exact opposite......horny all the time. Since then, she wanted to try something else, so I put her on a mild TBol cycle at 10mg/day for 6 weeks. She put on about 10 lbs, increased her strength and hardness a bit, and also it brought back her libido quite a bit. There were no noticeable sides with the TBol, other than some water retention. She wants to try the Var again, as she felt much better on it.....much better pumps, hardness, etc......but I am wondering about possibly stacking the Var with maybe proviron or something else to try to stop the libido crash. Test is out of the question, and she is not very fond of the idea of pinning. She does not really want to gain any more weight, just harden up and cut down a bit. Any suggestions?

Sorry if this is posted to the wrong section. I wasn't really sure where to go for women.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

you were answered in steroid Q&A  :Smilie:

----------


## spywizard

Study Finds Viagra Works for Women - ABC News

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Study Finds Viagra Works for Women - ABC News


Didn't work for me.

----------

